# Can´t log out of my Twitter Account on Chrome



## RobertoW4

Kinda what the title says, I can´t log out or change my managed accounts on Chrome, it still works fine on my cellphone and other browsers like Microsoft Edge.
I have 4 different Twitter accounts each with their own gmail, generally I have been able to switch between them pretty easily however since 6 days ago I have been having quite the problem.
It seems I am just literally stuck in one of those accounts and by that I mean I can still use that account perfectly well, I can like, retweet, post, DM, etc... Without problems but I literally can´t log out, I press to log out of the account and it doesn´t do anything, I press it the page refreshes and I am still in the same account, when I go to the option of managing account sometimes the other accounts appear on the list like they usually did but other times they don´t, and even if they appear when I press them literally nothing happens, and If I try to log in them directly again it says that the account I am trying to add already has an open session. And when I just try to enter to them directly through using the already saved gmail account it only says "error unable to complete request".
I have already cleared all the cache and cookies but that did no solve the main problem, I was logged out but I still can´t log in by directly pressing my gmail, and once I logged in by writing my account information I was once again unable to log out.
I can still log out and change accounts perfectly on my phone or other browsers so I have no idea what is the problem with my twitter, anybody knows what it is and how to fix it?


----------



## RobertoW4

No one knows?


----------



## oscer1

RobertoW4 said:


> No one knows?


hi be patient everyone here are volunteers and not always on this site. Someone will answer your post if they have idea’s


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

(Thanks Mike, I was just about to post this.)

An excerpt from our malware removal instructions which I personally, think should be prominent to all new members.



> *How Soon Can I Expect Help?*
> 
> =============================
> 
> 
> Please be considerate of the fact that the people helping you are all volunteers, and in many cases usually have a job, and a limited amount of time to help, and therefore can only do so much. Also please note that there are many more people in need of assistance than there are trained staff members who may assist. Patience for this free assistance is required. If there is an immediate need, please take the machine to a local technician.
> 
> If no one has replied to your thread within *72hrs* after you posted, please reply in your thread with the words _"BUMP, please"_ to move it forward. Do NOT bump the thread unless 72 hours has passed. We try to work from oldest to newest posts so your wait will be longer if you bump it forward before the 72 hours is up. When looking threads to respond to, we look for threads with 0 reply, or 1 reply. If you bump, or add a post prior to the 72 hrs, your thread is highly likely to be overlooked by our queuing methods.
> 
> Additionally, do not bump more than once. If you do, it may appear as though the thread is being handled, and it may be overlooked. Early bump posts will be deleted.
> 
> *NOTE: * We are aware that users sometimes seek help from several Forums at the same time. Unfortunately, this can cause confusion and actually wastes time and resources - yours, ours and other Volunteers across the community. _If you have already posted at another Forum, please advise us, or them, and choose just one._


----------



## RobertoW4

oscer1 said:


> hi be patient everyone here are volunteers and not always on this site. Someone will answer your post if they have idea’s


Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## johnwill

I don't TWIT, so I have no experience with it. I'm always logged out.


----------



## Deejay100six

Same John, can't fathom that Twitter, can't even figure how it works.


----------



## SpywareDr

How to log out of Twitter to protect your account's security


You can easily log out of your Twitter account on a computer or mobile device in a few simple steps.




www.businessinsider.com





?


----------



## Geekomatic

RobertoW4 said:


> Kinda what the title says, I can´t log out or change my managed accounts on Chrome, it still works fine on my cellphone and other browsers like Microsoft Edge.
> 
> I can still log out and change accounts perfectly on my phone or other browsers so I have no idea what is the problem with my twitter, anybody knows what it is and how to fix it?


Try resetting Chrome and/or deleting ALL history.


----------

